# قائمة طويلة بأسماء وعناوين ومواقع شركات المقاولات والمكاتب في مصر



## إسلام علي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

المرفقات من هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1653037-post52.html



جزاني الله خيراً
:68:
بس سؤال >>> هو المنتدى نام ليه ؟؟ :9:


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shanapato (19 مارس 2009)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ENG MOHAMED_2010 (19 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك خالص لوجه الله ونفعك ونفع بك 
وتقبل جزيل شكرى


----------



## mory (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير ونفعك الله ونفعنا به


----------



## ahmd hussien (19 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا .............. وبارك الله فيك


----------



## brainofdarkness (11 أبريل 2009)

فين القائمه يا جماعه انا لسه جديد هنا اشوفها فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن (


----------



## anass81 (12 أبريل 2009)

brainofdarkness قال:


> فين القائمه يا جماعه انا لسه جديد هنا اشوفها فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن (



اضغط على هذه الكلمة

من هنا


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (12 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يباركلك ويجعل ايقاظ الملتقى على ايدك


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (12 أبريل 2009)

احبك فى الله مهندس بشر .....................................جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmed mar3y (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## shady1180 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ياسر حماده (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammedkhairy (30 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moh_re110 (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صالح السكر (30 يناير 2010)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## omar abdelsadek (30 يناير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (31 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا والله انت كده وفرت مجهود ناس بتقعد تبحث كتير عن شركات مقاولات في مصر


----------



## nawalid6 (31 يناير 2010)

اعتقد الناس مشغولة في الكرة


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً ، جهد مشكور وموقع مفيد


----------



## محمد ممدوح صلاح (6 فبراير 2010)

*احبك فى الله مهندس جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## محمد حسن رضوان (15 فبراير 2010)

:12::10:


أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


 شكرررررررررراااااااااا


----------



## محمد حسن رضوان (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## لمياء محمد (21 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## إسلام علي (21 فبراير 2010)

> *احبك فى الله مهندس بشر .....................................جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*



 *


احبك فى الله مهندس جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

أنقر للتوسيع...

أحبكما الله الذي أحببتماني فيه​*​


----------



## pop321 (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 مارس 2010)

همتك معانا ياهندسة
وان شاء الله نخيله نار تاني


----------



## almo3taz (20 مارس 2010)

:85:فييييييييييييييييييييين العناوين والارقام دى


----------



## amrahmedabdou (31 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك لك ويزيدك يارب ويصلح لك احوالك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed_shafie86 (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكووور 
برجاء الرفع على موقع تانى لان الفايل اتحذف


----------



## eng. ahmedyousry (14 أبريل 2010)

لوسمحتم ممكن تبعتولي اللستة على ايميلي عشان انا مش شايفها هنا


----------



## halim82 (15 أبريل 2010)

Thx.


----------



## engabogabr (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ..........


----------



## محمدزهيان (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور 
انا عندى مشكلة ان عايز ارفق صورة بس مش عارف يعنى اية رابط


----------



## prinsamr (23 أبريل 2010)

مش شغاااااااااال


----------



## al araby 82 (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## alaa.shrabi (4 مايو 2010)

*fsdf*

dsfds dsf dsf dsfdsd fdfds fdsf ds


----------



## إسلام علي (4 مايو 2010)

لا تحتقر كاتب وقراء الموضوع بمثل هذه المشاركة الصبيانية السيئة !


----------



## AHMED aBD eL_lATIE (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud yassin (6 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## engabogabr (6 مايو 2010)

يا اخواني الكلام دة بعيد جدا عن الواقع لا يمكن ان تجعل معدلات ثابتة ولو حتى تقريبة .. دة حتى في الشركة الواحدة بيصعب عمل دة وبيحاولوا يخلوها تقريبا ...
هناك عوامل كثيرة جدااااااااااا
مثلا الجو 
الاجر ونوعة 
السن 
المكان وتجهيزاتة 
مثلا عندنا في مصر عمالة بحري غير قبلي ... وعمالة قبلي سوهاج غير قنا واسيوط ...
اظن انة صعب جدا ودة راي الخاص


----------



## محمد احمد هزاع (6 مايو 2010)

اانا مش لاقى حاجة 
*Error 404 - Page Not Found*

The requested URL is not found on this server
*Error 404 - Page Not Found*

The r
*Error 404 - Page Not Found*

The requested URL is not found on this serverequested URL is not found on this server


----------



## محمدزهيان (11 مايو 2010)

اين القائمة مع الشكر


----------



## storm19 (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم احب اعرف عناوين شركات المقاولات فى القاهره والاسكندريه
وشكرا


----------



## engineer ghaly (12 مايو 2010)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس


----------



## civilwalid (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (13 مايو 2010)

رجاء القائمة مش موجودة


----------



## hisham metwaly (15 مايو 2010)

ازيك ياباشا


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (15 مايو 2010)

اخى الكريم الرجاء اعادة الرفع على سيرفير اخر فالملف غير موجود


----------



## struct-eng (15 مايو 2010)

لاتوجد قوائم


----------



## Eng Elmislemany (18 مايو 2010)

thank you alot


----------



## إسلام علي (18 مايو 2010)

الأخوة الزملاء الأكارم عذرًا للتأخر في الرد 
المرفق به ملفات إكسيل بها عناوين وتليفونات وبريد معظم شركات قطاع المقاولات في مصر 
يرجى من المشرفة وضعه في صدر الموضوع 
212.zip​


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## eng.ahmedsh (18 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا أخى الكريم


----------



## medopop357 (21 مايو 2010)

مشششكوررررررر


----------



## amrelsayed (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## funkish (2 يونيو 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ahmed_civil (4 يونيو 2010)

بس سؤال >>> هو المنتدى نام ليه ؟؟


----------



## magdyamdb (6 يونيو 2010)

Error 404 - Page Not Found
plz reupload again. thanks.


----------



## م/محمد حكور (6 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر ياغالى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elbehariy (6 يونيو 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششكوريننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## cool_katkot (7 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور 
الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## engmans (8 يونيو 2010)

ماشى يا عم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ss_online1 (8 يونيو 2010)

*****************جزاكم الله خير الجزاء****************


----------



## engineer ghaly (8 يونيو 2010)

فى خطا فى الصفحه


----------



## amr adlan (12 يونيو 2010)

اكثر الله من امثالك وبارك فيك:75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## زياد الزوز (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (14 يونيو 2010)

فين يا جماعة مفيش اي حاجة


----------



## mdsayed (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## m_sweedy (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## heshambalig (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ss_online1 (23 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ونفع الله بك 
أخوك م سامح سمير 
دمياط الجديدة *


----------



## إسلام علي (23 يونيو 2010)

http://www.eea.org.eg/mail/office.aspx
مكاتب استشارية


----------



## هيماااااااا (27 يونيو 2010)

فين يا استاذي الفاضل هذه القائمه


----------



## nerminfahmy (4 يوليو 2010)

i hope 2 be good


----------



## ABNELNAZER (6 يوليو 2010)

thans


----------



## ahmedotcha (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هى فين بس القائمة
لية مش عارف اوصل ليها
يا ريت يا جماعة رد او حد يبعتهالى من فضلك
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ahmedotcha (17 يوليو 2010)

من فضلكم حد يرد عليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييا 
شكرا


----------



## ahmedotcha (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
بس انا عيز اشاء وعناوين شركات مش مكاتب
يا ريت بجد
شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mtawfik (25 يوليو 2010)

اللهم اغفر له و لوالديه وأجعله من المتقين آمييييييييين


----------



## mtawfik (25 يوليو 2010)

هي فين القائمة 
جزاك الله خير علي اي حال


----------



## المـــرداوي (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرًا

بس لما بأدوس ع الرابط بيفتحلي صفحة فيها الكلام ده

*Fatal error*: Call to a member function RecordCount() on a non-object in */home/director/public_html/arabic/lib/db.class.php* on line *328

لو ممكن على اي سيرفر تاني لو سمحتم 
*


----------



## engineer.medo43 (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_aymangad22 (28 يوليو 2010)

مهندس اسلام ياريت تحاول تضع الملف تانى على رابط مختلف لانى حاولت كتير ولا يفتح معى


----------



## عبد الرحمن عمارة (28 يوليو 2010)

*Fatal error*: Call to a member function RecordCount() on a non-object in */home/director/public_html/arabic/lib/db.class.php* on line *328*


----------



## نجانجا (29 يوليو 2010)

فعلا فيه خطا


----------



## محمود نصر (29 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## abdocivil (29 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً والف شكراً للجميع


----------



## م/محمد حكور (30 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر يابشمهندس
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو العطا (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراوبارك الله فيك
وازادك من علمه


----------



## lamloum_2 (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم مشكور جدا وجاري التحميل
انا مره رحت وطلبت المعلومات دي من نقابة المهندسين في مصر
ومحدش رضي يديني جواب علي اساس انها يعني اسرار عسكريه!!!!!!!!!!!!!
والسوال لما نقابه المهندسين تعمل كده امال احنا نروح فين


----------



## كريم شعبان طلبه (4 أغسطس 2010)

*0171110870*

انا مقاول سباكه ده رقمي 0171110870


----------



## السنوات (5 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## gharib belal (5 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## rrham (6 أغسطس 2010)

بعد اذنكوا ياجماعة انا عايزة القائمة دى فى اسرع وقت اوصلها ازاى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:11:


----------



## المـــرداوي (6 أغسطس 2010)

rrham قال:


> بعد اذنكوا ياجماعة انا عايزة القائمة دى فى اسرع وقت اوصلها ازاى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:11:



تم تعديل الموضوع ياباشمهندسة

هاتلاقي الملف في المشاركة دي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1653037-post52.html

أو على الرابط ده

http://www.4shared.com/file/KndsIjst/___online.html


----------



## zozational (6 أغسطس 2010)

thank you prince


----------



## تشرين الاول (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng\shaaban (14 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود


----------



## أدهم الجريتلى (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكوم برجاء مساعدتى فى الحصول على بعض أسامى شركات المقاولات فى مصر


----------



## eng_sayed00 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشا 
بس خلي بالك ان في شركات غيرت اماكنها
زى شركة ابداع مش في المريوطية
و بقت في ش/طريق النصر
نرجو التحديث و المتابعة 
عشان انا لفيت لفة و لقيت ان فيهم اتغير عنوانة
لكن في النهاية وصلت لشركات تانية 
لك جزيل الشكرو جزاك الله كل خير
و يارب يكون العمل ذو فائدة


----------



## mohamed matar (18 سبتمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## khaled 76 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mdinaayman (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## a7med_zd_4 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## محمود الغمرينى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*thank u*

الأخوة الزملاء الأكارم عذرًا للتأخر في الرد 
المرفق به ملفات إكسيل بها عناوين وتليفونات وبريد معظم شركات قطاع المقاولات في مصر 
يرجى من المشرفة وضعه في صدر الموضوع


----------



## mariza (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا محمد


----------



## mariza (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ان المرفق


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## libyanoo (7 أكتوبر 2010)

thx


----------



## lazizagedan (11 أكتوبر 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عباس العقاد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكر خاااااااااااااااااااااص


----------



## فهدالادهم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معيدة الفيزياء (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخ إسلام


----------



## ahmed arfa (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## tameratef (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة...


----------



## مهندسsehs (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*thanks*

بجد تستاهل ألف شكر علي الفايل دا


----------



## مهندز عالبركه (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مع جزيل الشكر تسلم


----------



## no_way (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## soley (8 ديسمبر 2010)

good work thank you


----------



## abd elgwad (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيده بالمنتدى


----------



## جادالمولى (22 ديسمبر 2010)

أريد قائمة بأسماء وعناوين شركات المقاولات فى مصر


----------



## omran1955 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank you


----------



## ahmsurveyeg (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مطلوب شراء جهاز توتال استيشن ليكا 1203 رصد بدون عاكس مستعمل او توبكون رصد بدون عاكس 751 gtsاوسوكياrx 350 كاش وفورى 35000جنيه حد ادنى حسب الحالة 0106631808 مصر الجيزةاو المرسلةعلى [email protected] او[email protected]


----------



## ahmsurveyeg (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مطلوب شراء جهاز توتال استيشن ليكا 1203 رصد بدون عاكس مستعمل او توبكون رصد بدون عاكس 751 gtsاوسوكياrx 350 كاش وفورى 35000جنيه حد ادنى حسب الحالة 0106631808 مصر الجيزةاو المرسلةعلى [email protected] او[email protected]


----------



## احمد جمال الكيكى (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى


----------



## احمد جمال الكيكى (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الحبيب


----------



## vantage point (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شادى حنفى (1 يناير 2011)

_جزاك الله الف خير وفى عطاء مستمر_


----------



## ادهم احمد على (1 يناير 2011)

جزاني الله خيراً


----------



## amrabdrabou (2 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
مشششششششششششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## engbassim1234 (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل محمود عون (20 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ahmed_sabry71 (6 مارس 2011)

اللة يكرمك


----------



## NEWSHARE (6 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا و رحم و الديك


----------



## م حمادة (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## vegoomee (24 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## Lordmedo (24 مارس 2011)

لا شغاله و حلوه
شكرا


----------



## emam_otefy (6 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر 
صديقى العزيز


----------



## sas12 (12 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بلال صالح ابراهيم (18 مايو 2011)

فين اسماء شركات المقاولات في مصر


----------



## king-kimo (18 يونيو 2011)

متشكر جدآ جدآ جدآ ....... والله ربنا يكرمك بكل الخير انشاء الله ,,, 
ولسانى عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## beginner engineer (18 يونيو 2011)

thanks man you are great


----------



## مسلم (18 يونيو 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> المرفقات من هنا
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1653037-post52.html
> 
> ...


 

تسلم يا اسلام 
وبعدين يا عم المنتدى مش نايم ولا حاجة انت بس عارف الساعة اللي بعد الغدا دي  

لا بجد ما شاء الله انا بحط مشاركة و الا اى حاجة باجي بعدها بساعة بلاقيها ف اخر الصفحة يا اما مبلاقيهاش خالص

عموما يا سيدي جزاك الله خيرا على القايمة 
جاري التحميل


----------



## احمد سعيد عباس (2 يوليو 2011)

تشكر


----------



## احمد سعيد عباس (2 يوليو 2011)

تشكر بردك


----------



## ابراهيييم (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## mazen maher (10 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك خالص لوجه الله ونفعك ونفع بك 
وتقبل جزيل شكرى*​


----------



## السيدصبحى (15 يوليو 2011)

مشكرين


----------



## abu rageh (15 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## manal ragheb (25 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## حسن الجابري (3 سبتمبر 2011)

متشكريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## alparslanist (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا*

شركة أوغور ماكينة هي من أهم الشركات العاملة في مجال إنتاج ماكينات الكسارات والغربلة وغسل الحصى في تركيا وتسعى الشركة لتأفير الماكينات للشركات الصناعية والانشائية والمناجم . تستخدم منتجاتنا في مجال إنتاج الحصى (ركام) المستخدم في الإسفلت والأسمنت المستعمل للطرق والناتج عن عملية معالجة الحجارة والصخور في مقالع الحجارة.​ 
وتضمن منتجات الشركة في اليوم الحالي على جميع أنواع المغذيات والكسارات الفكية والكسارات التصادمية والكسارات المحور العمودي وخطوط التغذية الحلزونية.
وكانت للخبرة التي اكتسبتها شركة أوغور ماكينة حتى يومنا الحالي في مجال عملها أثرها الكبير على تطوير منتجاتها. وقد تم تصميم منتجاتنا وفق المواصفات الاوربية وبالجودة العالية وسلامة العمل وسهولة الصيانة والتشغيل. هدف شركة أوغور ماكينة هو تأمين رضاء الزبائن من خلال التقنيات الجديدة وجودة الإنتاج.
زورا موقعنا في الرابط التالي ​ 

http://www.ugurmak.com.tr/AR/index.php ​


----------



## hany2000 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

حقيقى ربنا يبارك لك لانى كنت بدور عليها بشمعة هذه القائمة


----------



## abdo_elnadry (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شغل على مياة بيضاء اكرمك الباري في الشهر الجاري


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي في الله 
وياريت ادارة المنتدي تثبت الموضوع ده لانه مهم جدا


----------



## Amr Hanafy (2 أكتوبر 2011)

alf shokr ya handasa we gazak allah kol 5er


----------



## سرسوره (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بورك لك في الاجر و العمل الطيب


----------



## سرسوره (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## aboelezz011 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

منين ياجماعة


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم أعطنا علماً نافعاً ورزقاً واسعاً و إيماناً كاملاً و شفاءٌ من كل داء​


----------



## المهاجردائما (6 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسنى اسماعيل (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالفتاح النادى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ABDALGHANI (2 يناير 2012)

Shokran


----------



## ABDALGHANI (2 يناير 2012)

Mashkoor


----------



## ABDALGHANI (2 يناير 2012)

Shokria


----------



## مشمشه العسوله (3 يناير 2012)

الف الف الف شكر​


----------



## snap 10 (4 يناير 2012)

*مشكور على مجهودك *
*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ahmed_akele111277 (27 يناير 2012)

الف شكر مجهود رائع وربنا يكرمك


----------



## good luck (31 يناير 2012)

[بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك خالص لوجه الله ونفعك ونفع بك 
وتقبل جزيل شكرى


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Cobnuts (28 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## ahmed tifa (7 مارس 2012)

thnnnnnnnnx


----------



## ahmed tifa (7 مارس 2012)

جزاء الله عنا خيرا


----------



## MR.HOSSAM86 (20 مارس 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## elgawy10 (2 أبريل 2012)

*متشكر جدآ جدآ جدآ *


----------



## engabdo888 (4 أبريل 2012)

ششششششككككككككرررررراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hazem_yasser (24 أبريل 2012)

gooooooooooood


----------



## mrwanakl (24 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## صقرالحربي (30 مايو 2012)

شكرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## abbas67 (3 يونيو 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## ferforge (17 يونيو 2012)

thankssssss


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (17 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (17 يونيو 2012)

غير موجود


----------



## amr asaad (3 يوليو 2012)

thanks alot ya handasa


----------



## kasombay (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bode lotfy (9 أغسطس 2012)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسه


----------



## ENG.EMAN KHALAF (10 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن هو فين ملف الاكسيل ده 

*


----------



## creative_86 (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (22 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## mandolinable (23 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## gabora (24 أغسطس 2012)

thanks a lot


----------



## ادهم جمال المصري (2 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

وإياكم يا شباب


----------



## عقلة الأصبع (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسام القاضي (13 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك انا بشكرك جدااااااااااااااااااا 
احنا مش هنتقدم الا بالمشاركه فى المنفعه مش يبقي الغرب بيقولوا share what you can to benefit the others
واحنا العرب نقول امثال للانانيه وحب الذات


----------



## ياسر يحيي النزلاوي (14 سبتمبر 2012)

محجهود وافر اخي الكريم مشكور


----------



## ahmad kh (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hero666 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## m_m3737959 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا كتير ليك


----------



## دباب وليد أنور (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم اللهم خيرا ... كم مفيد هذا الموضوع


----------



## albsqlony (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## ramy rashed (5 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااا ليك


----------



## عبد العظيم السمان (6 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا أخى الكريم


----------



## islam.nazeer (1 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدسعيدخير (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## islambakry (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير*



م/محمد حكور قال:


> الف شكر ياغالى
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



الف شكر


----------



## محمد رمضان دهشان 0 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

_*موضوع رااااااااااااااائع بارك الله فيك*_


----------



## mdsayed (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## احمدعليوة (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخى​


----------



## alaa adel2` (31 مارس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## محمد حسين عطية (4 أبريل 2013)

لايعمل


----------



## ahmed dodo (25 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## looma_asad2010 (22 مايو 2013)

thANLKKKKKKKKKKKKS


----------



## alalm (22 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير ..........


----------



## mohamed hassanen (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا.


----------



## Surveyor_Ahmed (12 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

